# Was bringt eigentlich eine mechanische Tastatur in Spielen?



## ColinMacLaren (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,

kurz zu meinem Tastaturwerdegang. Ich hatte bis vor einigen Jahren nur billige Rubberdome-Tastaturen verwendet. Mit dem Abfassen der Masterarbeit dachte ich mir dann, ich gönne mir mal eine mechanische Tastatur und es wurde eine Black widow Ultimate mit Cherry Blue.

Nach kurzer Eingewöhnung konnte ich damit sehr gut schreiben. In Spielen war der Widerstand gefühlt etwas zu hoch, das taktile Feedback aber ganz angenehm. Dann wechselte ich aufgrund eines guten Angebots und mangelnden Platzes zu einer TKL Razer Black Widow Chroma Tournament Edition. Die löste etwas leichter aus und war eigentlich ganz angenehm, ich vermisste aber weiterhin die Handballenablage.

Aufgrund eines guten Angebots und da ich die Black Widow Chroma TE mit Gewinn verkaufen konnte versuchte ich mich mal an der G910. Die hat zwar nicht ganz dieses taktile Feedback, aber ist auch leiser. Da mein PC nächstes Jahr wohl ins Wohnzimmer umziehen muss wird die Freundin sicher eine leisere Tastatur auch bevorzugen.

Da ich die analogen Tasten mal ausprobieren wollte habe ich mir gestern noch eine Rocca Isku+ Force FX gegönnt. Die hat nur Rubberdome-Tasten. 

Und was soll ich sagen - Ja, beim Schreiben fühlt sich eine mechanische Tastatur präziser an, wobei dies meiner Meinung nach für Switches, die nicht clicky sind, nur eingeschränkt gilt. Beim Spielen sieht das jedoch anders aus. Ich merke fast keinen Unterschied beim WASD-Hämmern zwischen den Rubberdomes der Isku und den Romer G der Logitech. Im Gegenteil, ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass ich bei mechanischen Tastaturen mehr Kraft aufwenden muss und daher langsamer bin. 

Daher Frage: Wo liegt der Vorteile eines mechanischen Bretts beim Spielen?


----------



## Körschgen (9. Mai 2017)

Nichts für Ungut aber der ganze Thread ist sinnlos.

Vorteil beim Spielen?!
Exakt null, ausser die alte Tastatur hatte kein N-keyRollover oder ähnliches.

Den Rest hast du doch selbst bemerkt.
Nimmt man MX Red ist es auf Dauer weniger anstrengend (z.Bsp. Shift halten).


----------



## Laggy.NET (9. Mai 2017)

Reale Vorteile gibts wenig bis gar keine, außer dass eben das Feedback bzw. das Gefühl für viele präziser, wertiger, angenehmer ist und nicht so schwammig und lasch, wie bei Rubberdomes. 

Ich z.B. spiele gerne mit Cherry MX Red Switches. Diese sind linear und bieten daher weder "Druckpunkt" noch klickgeräusch (laut kann der Anschlag ohne Dämpungsringe trotzdem sein). 
Und genau das finde ich zum Zocken sehr angenehm, vor allem weil sich das ständige WASD drücken dadurch sehr geschmeidig und irgendwie "analog" anfühlt.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (9. Mai 2017)

OK, dann mach ich mal eine Kaufberatung draus:

Kann jemand was zu:

Steelseries QS1
Cherry Red
Cherry Silver

sagen?

Eine gebrauchte Roccat Ryos mit Red wäre günstig zu bekommen + Vorteil der Daumentasten 70 EUR
Eine Steelseries Apex M800 macht einen guten Eindruck, wohl ähnlich einer Red nur Kürzerer Wege. 110 EUR
Corsair K65/K70 wäre das Teuerste, aber die schnellsten Schalter. Wohl recht schwergängig wie Cherry Black. 128/145 EUR


----------



## JackA (9. Mai 2017)

Lass doch mal deinen eigenen Geschmack entscheiden.
Mechanische Schalter sind in etwa alle gleich gut, nur die Charakteristik ist es nicht. Und welche Charakteristik für dich gut ist, entscheidet dein Geschmack, nicht wir.


----------



## SteffenRoeder (9. Mai 2017)

Ich habe die Corsair K70 mit den Speed - Cherrys. Bin sehr zufrieden, aber letzendlich kommt es auf deinen Geschmack an  ich bin mit meiner Tastatur viel besser in Spielen geworden, von der Reaktionszeit her. (vorher eine Roccat Isku). Es fühlt sich auch einfach besser an. In BF1 reagiert sie Gefühlt um einiges schneller, was mir einen kleinen aber feinen Vorteil verschafft. 

Lg


----------



## ColinMacLaren (12. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte jetzt mal eine n Arbeitstag mit der Ryos MK Pro mit MX Red begangen. Das geht gar nicht. Die hat genau dieses "Tasten bleiben nach dem Betätigen kleben" Gefühl wie ich es schon bei der G910 habe, nur dass die G910 deutlich schneller auslöst. Und die Leertaste war des Teufels, da nur mit Gummihammer zu betätigen. 

Cherry Speed fühlen sich besser an, sind aber sehr teuer. 
Ich werde daher mal die Steelseries Apex M800 probieren. Die hat den kürzesten Auslöseweg aller mechanischen Tastaturen und flache Tastenklappen. Generell bin ich ein großer Steelseries-Fan, weil die stets eine Ergonomie hinbekommen, die bei mir passt. Mal schauen, ob das bei den Tastaturen ähnlich ist. Dann könnte ich mich auf Peripherie von einem Hersteller beschränken und hätte auch nur eine Software am Laufen.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (16. Mai 2017)

Tja, jetzt liegt hier eine Steelseries Apex M800. Die Tasten sind genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Die fühlen sich super an. Sie lösen schnell aus, haben aber gleichzeitig einen kurzen, knackigen Anschlag. Die Lautstärke ist auch OK. Sie haben einfach nicht dieses Gefühl des "Kleben bleibens" beim Schreiben. 

Doch bei genauerem Hinschauen muss ich mich fragen: Was zur Hölle ist das denn? Die Tasten nebst Tastenabständen sind kleiner als bei Standardtastaturen, die ist mit Maktrotasten so breit wie ein Standardkeyboard ohne. Dadurch hau ich beim Schreiben immer auf die CAPS- und TAB-Tasten und mein Hirn streit, weil es die Buchstaben alle zwei Zentimeter weiter links sucht. Ahhhhh, wer kommt denn auf so einen Bullshit?


----------



## blautemple (16. Mai 2017)

Wir können da letztendlich wenig helfen, geh einfach in einen Laden deiner Wahl und griffel alles Probe was du in die Finger bekommst. Du musst mit der Tastatur arbeiten nicht wir


----------



## JackA (17. Mai 2017)

Hast du nachgemessen, ob die Tastenabstände nicht nach Standard sind? normal kommt es einem bei flachen Tasten immer so vor, da die Lücken kleiner aussehen.
Dass man immer die Makrotasten anstatt den gewünschten trifft, ist anfangs ganz normal.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (17. Mai 2017)

Ich habe einfach die Standardtastatur darüber abgelegt und den Beginn der linken Reihe der Standardtasten übereinander ausgerichtet. Dann sieht man, dass die Tasten der Standardtastatur insgesamt breiter sind. Hat die Tastatur Standardlayout habe ich bisher noch die die Makrotasten getroffen. 

An sich wollte ich mal alles aus einer Hand. Das sieht auf dem Schreibtisch aufgeräumter aus und ich muss nicht mit x Software jonglieren.


Logitech (günstig):
Tastaturen Switches OK
Tastaturen Ergonomie OK
Mäuse Tasten: super
Mäuse Ergonomie meh.

Steelseries (günstig):
Tastaturen Switches super
Tastaturen Ergonomie OK
Mäuse Tasten meh
Mäuse Ergonomie super

Roccat (teuer):
Tastaturen Switches meh
Tastaturen Ergonomie OK
Mäuse Tasten OK
Mäuse Ergonomie OK

Corsair (teuer)
Tastaturen Switches super
Tastaturen Ergonomie super
Mäuse Tasten OK
Mäuse Ergonomie meh (Glaive ist zu schwer)

Asus (sehr teuer)
Tastaturen Switches meh
Tastaturen Ergonomie super
Mäuse Tasten OK
Mäuse Ergonomie OK

So ist meine persönliche Liste.


----------



## Manston (17. Mai 2017)

Ich hab die Chroma Black Widow V2 und bin einfach begeistert von ihr mit Abstand die beste Tastatur die ich je hatte. Allerdings Preislich auch im oberen Bereich


----------



## D0pefish (30. Mai 2017)

Vorteil ist die Langlebigkeit bei immer gleichen Anschlagverhalten, auch nach 10 Jahren, wobei ich selber nichts von Gaming-Tastaturen halte und auch nie eine reinrassige hatte. Das Layout war für mich immer entscheidend und dann einfach die günstigste mit Rubberdomes. Meine Raptor K1 war halt günstiger als das baugleiche Cherry-Modell. Vor zwei Jahren ging ein Lötbein des S-Tasters flöten, was sich leicht löten ließ. Rubberdomes sind vom Ausleiern, Fett- und Staubbefall abgesehen spätestens nach einem Kaffe-, Cola- oder Bierunfall hin auch wenn man die Folien durchaus ein-, zweimal reinigen kann. Die K1 ist in nullkommanix zerlegt und gereinigt. Darauf würde ich achten und diesbezüglich recherchieren. Denke, das trifft auf die meisten neueren Gaming-Tastaturen nicht zu. Dann lieber ne Cherry Stream XT und alle par Jahre neu kaufen. Die K1 klackert durch die "echten" Cherry MX-Black auch nicht, wie oft über Switches behauptet aber wenn die Kappen auf's darunterliegende Plastik aufschlagen kann es schonmal Kommentare im TS geben. Ich wollte sie dahingehend mit Filz modden aber kam nie dazu. Stört mich selber jedenfalls nicht. Langtextschreiben ist ok aber es gibt besseres. Wie erwähnt, ich liebe das Tastaturlayout der g81-1800 und war es satt alle par Jahre eine neue zu kaufen. Der Umwelt und meiner Zeit zuliebe. 
edit: die guten Taster sind in der G80-1800, nicht in der G81... verwechsle ich immer wieder ^^


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Mai 2017)

Von der Cherry Stream XT kann ich auch nur positives berichten, die verrichtet seit ~1,5 Jahren bei mir ihren Dienst ohne irgendwo nachzulassen.  Trotz meiner recht groben Tippweise hat sie keine merklichen Verschleißerscheinungen. 

Ob es vom Gefühl her zusagt kann nur der Versuch klären, von daher...


----------



## lunaticx (30. Mai 2017)

Hier nochmal ein recht schöner Artikel:

PS/2 oder USB? Vorurteil oder Einbildung? - Mechanische Tastaturen: Marketinghype oder Wunderwaffe? Theorie, Praxis und 5 Tastaturen im Hartetest

Die Mechas bringen dir fürs Gaming rein goar nix.
Der entsprechende Anschluss und eine ordentliche Verschaltung der Keyboards sehr wohl


----------



## dumz (10. Juni 2017)

Du hast einfach ein besseres feedback von der tastertur^^ sprich tastendruckpunkt und sound


----------



## azzih (10. Juni 2017)

Gefühl ist imo besser weil Rubberdome halt immer schwammig ist. Allerdings sollte das wenig bis keine Vorteile beim Zocken bringen. Da ist ne gute Maus und Headset entscheidender.


----------



## 4B11T (10. Juni 2017)

Es sind Threads wie dieser, die den Wunsch nach einer neuen Tastatur immer wieder in Frage stellen.

Meine uralt Logitech G15 (refresh) ist einfach zu gut, auch wenn ich schon im WASD Griff das gesamte, ausgestellte Mediamarktangebot abgefingert habe und manches sich echt geil (klick-klack) anfühlt, der Vorteil in Spielen ist mir aber auch nicht so richtig klar geworden.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Meine uralt Logitech G15 (refresh) ist einfach zu gut, auch wenn ich schon im WASD Griff das gesamte, ausgestellte Mediamarktangebot abgefingert habe und manches sich echt geil (klick-klack) anfühlt, der Vorteil in Spielen ist mir aber auch nicht so richtig klar geworden.



Kann ich nachvollziehen.
In Games ist es völlig egal und wieso man inzwischen 200€ für eine Taste ausgeben "muss", weiß ich auch nicht.
Heute muss eben alles beleuchtet sein.


----------

